# over 2 weeks after termination due to downs/edwards still bleeding -please help.



## pootch (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello I was after some help please.  After 3 trys of icsi we fell pregnant and have been over the moon!!.  2 1/2 weeks ago I needed a CVS due to abnormalities in scan and had the worst news ever that our baby boy had downs and edwards syndrome.  We had to go to hospital and I have an assisted miscarriage (sorry I cant remember the medical term for this ) where I had to have pills inserted inside me a wait a few hours for it all to happen. we are both completely and utterly devastated I cant pick myself up.  to have to end like this after starting the year on the highest high we have ever been on.  my concern now is that I am still bleeding after 2 weeks 2 days (termination was at 14 weeks) is this right?  I am still getting the odd passing each day but the blood is very red still.  I will call the hospital Monday but in the meantime and advice will be very much appreciated.  I am not sure if I have done damage myself as I have been going for 3-5 mile walks every day just to get out the house and to try and get back into shape.  Sorry to ramble on so much. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

If it's heavy or there is an offensive smell, you need to contact your out of hours gp today. If not, if it's like a normal period, it may carry on for another week or so. You possibly have been over doing it a bit with so much exercise so soon, so try and rest for a while and it should start to settle,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pootch (Dec 23, 2010)

Thankyou Emilycaitlin.

Yes I have done no exercise today and no walking and it does seem to have eased a little bit.It Is just like a heavy period but with clots in now but I feel better knowing that it can go on longer than the 2 weeks that I was advised.  May I ask a question please?  I have been reading up loads on the internet since this has happened and getting conflicting advice.  Is it true that for the next 5 months I will be more fertile than I would have been normally?

Thanks for your help.
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I know that a lot of people do say that, I'm not sure if it's ever been proved scientifically or not, but many people do get pregnant soon after being pregnant before,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

